# For the collector or rare vintage items



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

FYI
Thought some might like this and I'm sure some already know.

https://www.wardscollectibles.com

I found a few .348 ammo boxes to go along with my great grandpas Winchester 71.


----------

